# reading this almost brought tears to my eyes



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Seeing how these cats were treated is simply saddening. We really need stiffer penalties for poaching, if we did this most likely would not have happened https://www.ksl.com/?sid=33922725&nid=148&fm=most_popular&s_cid=article-popular-1


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Or just get rid of guiding all together in Utah. This would solve a lot of problems. Oh wait we can't do that, it's all about money and who can line who's pocket.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Or just get rid of guiding all together in Utah. This would solve a lot of problems. Oh wait we can't do that, it's all about money and who can line who's pocket.


or at the very least guiding on public land!


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

The penalties given were quite light.


----------



## houndhunter (Oct 2, 2010)

There are a lot of ethical guides and a lot more ethical hunters. The ones who make the paper are the ones who give hunting a black eye. Big money is the blame for most of the illegal b.s. that goes on and some of the stuff should be made illegal. Selling tags for hundreds of thousands of dollars that most people can't afford should be illegal. And the ones that buy those tags generally hire guides that will send people out for months on end to watch an animal. They get a picture in a magazine, or a mount at a show that draws a lot of attention, and call themselves hunters….good thing they have money, because they have zero sense. They broke guy that follows tracks for a day or two just because thats why they like to do, thats the real hunter. The penalty for poaching should be simple…YOUR DONE HUNTING!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

No More hunting for life! No more guiding for life! Make it so severe that they can go no where to hunt/ What a bunch of LOW DOWN CHICKEN SH--- there are people out there that will lump all hunters into this mess,, GUYS IN MY BOOKS U R DONE!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

And why is this in the Big Game Section?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Penalties are so weak! The owner barely got 2 years in prison. No one else serves time??? He will probably get out early to. "Can't hunt during this period..." So after probabtion he will be back at it. Ridiculous.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

This is awful first and foremost. 

But this quote struck me as a Mr. Pot calling Mr. Kettle comment.

"There’s just no sporting or sportsmen involved in this process. It was completely a commercial event to make money," Hovinga said.

Sounds like he just described the hunting expo.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

In 6 months the guide is back in business.


----------

